# Florida Haie vom Strand



## cycle (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich in meiner Recherche einfach nicht weiterkomme, versuche ich den direkten Weg und hoffe auf Hilfe.
Nachdem ich tolle Fangvideos z.B. https://youtu.be/u6BuCkNIGmw über das Angeln in Florida vom Strand aus gesehen habe, will ich das gezeigte unbedingt selbst erleben.

Ich suche konkrete Tips über das Angeln am Strand in Florida.

- Welche Strandabschnitte
- Unterkunft (gerne eine Wohnung oder Haus am Strand 4-6 Personen.
- Lizenz (meines Wissens gibt es die im Supermarkt oder am Strand)
- Empfohlener Mietwagen und Anbieter
- Evtl. Kontakt vor Ort (ideal wäre deutschsprachig, aber Englisch geht auch)

In den Beiträgen hier taucht immer wieder die 7-Meilen-Brücke auf, aber da ist wohl eher ein Boot sinnvoll und außerdem sehr weit im Süden. Evtl. gibt es Flughafennähere Hotspots.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Gruß in die Runde

cycle


----------



## guifri (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Florida Haie vom Strand*

hallo cycle,

"Ich suche konkrete Tips über das Angeln am Strand in Florida."

der ist gut|supergri du solltest das shcon etwas eingrenzen.

es gibt aber unzählige seiten über florida , wo du recherchieren könntest.

hier findest du alles zu florida, anreise, unterkünfte, mietwagen etc..

www.florida-inteaktiv.de

und hier beispielsweise was zum fischen regionsspezifisch

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forumdisplay.php?87-Regions-Fishing-Reports&

und wenn du ungefähr weißt, was und wo du hinwillst, frag noch mal. 




cycle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich in meiner Recherche einfach nicht weiterkomme, versuche ich den direkten Weg und hoffe auf Hilfe.
> Nachdem ich tolle Fangvideos z.B. https://youtu.be/u6BuCkNIGmw über das Angeln in Florida vom Strand aus gesehen habe, will ich das gezeigte unbedingt selbst erleben.
> ...


----------



## cycle (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Florida Haie vom Strand*

Danke Guifri für Deine erste Antwort!

Ich weiß, dass es in Florida mehr Wasser als im badischen Ländle gibt, aber die Frage war trotzdem ernst gemeint.
Will heißen, ich will den Urlaub nicht nach Landschaft, oder ähnlichem ausrichten, sondern tatsächlich nach dem grössten Potential vom Ufer/Strand aus tolle Fische (wenn machbar auch Haie) zu angeln.
Dein zweiter Link scheint sehr hilfreich, danke sehr!

Gruß
cycle


----------



## M30 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Florida Haie vom Strand*

Hi,

die Male in denen ich in Florida war, habe ich größten Teils vom Boot gefischt. Wir waren vor Sanibel / Ft Myers unterwegs. Haiangeln geht da auch vom Strand. Da wurden meist die kleinen Pässe zwischen den Inseln befischt, da hier viel Futterfisch unterwegs war (Redfish-Pass usw). Eine extreme Rute mit großen Köderfischen-Fetzen auf Grund. Wirklich krasse Ruten werden da verwendet, denn neben Nursesharks, Bullenhaien usw beißen teils sogar Goliaths und da braucht man heavy Zeug....

Aber sicher hängt es überall von der örtl. Begebenheiten ab. Reel Time Florida Sportsman, addictive fishing o.ä. youtube kanäle helfen. Machen aber auch wahnsinnig, da die natürlich überall fangen.

Ich selber hab Rochen als Beifänge gehabt, aber nie das Haiangeln probiert....

Papiere gibt es im Supermarkt. wallmarkt hat die oder Publix.

Probier es doch lieber auf Snook oder Reds o.ä. und lass die lieben Haie schwimmen#h


----------



## kopyto55 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Florida Haie vom Strand*



M30 schrieb:


> Probier es doch lieber auf Snook oder Reds o.ä. und lass die lieben Haie schwimmen#h



sind snooks nicht immer noch geschützt ? 
 die Kerlchen sind nicht ganz so einfach zu fangen, da brauchst du viel viel geduld. 

 Haie kannst du eigentlich praktisch überall fangen. oftmals auch von den fishing piers. 

 Insbesondere Ammenhaie. 
 Stabiles zeugs, grosse Fischfetzen thats it. 

 An die gefährlicheren Arten wie Bullen oder Hammerhaie würde ich mich alleine nicht einfach so wagen (ohne entsprechende Erfahrung)


----------



## aesche100 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Florida Haie vom Strand*

Die beißen aber trotzdem


----------



## cem (30. April 2017)

*AW: Florida Haie vom Strand*

Hallo Cycle,

es gibt zwischen Jan.-Feb. die BlacktipH Challenge. Diese Jahr ist Sie ausgefallen. Auf Youtube gibt es ziemlich viele Videos. Ich hätte auch Interesse. Melde dich doch mal.


----------

